# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  Delphi و Linux

## sweb

سلام.
خواستم بدونم برای Delphi کامپایلری وجود داره تا برنامه های نوشته شده رو تحت لینوکس اجرا کنه.

----------


## dkhatibi

آره
Kylix

----------


## hisitech

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylix_programming_tool

----------


## technic

ْلازاروس...LAZARUS

----------

